# use 4" square to round or round boxes for light fixtures?



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

It really depends on the job, the wiring method, the fixtures etc.


----------



## Tonyv (Feb 28, 2009)

The job is a bathroom, the wiring method is emt, the fixtures are unknown at this time.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Sounds like a commercial job. Submit an RFI.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Sounds like a commercial job.


Maybe not. He is in Ill..

LOL, plus I just noticed what forum this is.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Tonyv said:


> The job is a bathroom, the wiring method is emt, the fixtures are unknown at this time.


Use your best judgment. Without being there seeing the exact situation it is impossible to tell.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

Octagon boxes mounted to scrap material. Round device rings usually only come with 6-32 holes. Pancake boxes can sometimes be too shallow.


----------



## DERITM (Apr 8, 2009)

4OJB 1/2 Raco boxes. Square-round 4" rings have 8-32 holes.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

DERITM said:


> 4OJB 1/2 Raco boxes. Square-round 4" rings have 8-32 holes.


I agree. I have never seen a round mud ring with 6-32 holes. :no:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

you can get slide brackets for mounting oct boxes the are quiker than hunting for scrap material and can be made up before hand


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> you can get slide brackets for mounting oct boxes the are quiker than hunting for scrap material and can be made up before hand


Watch talkin bout, Willis.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Chris1971 said:


> Watch talkin bout, Willis.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MarkyMark said:


> Octagon boxes mounted to scrap material. Round device rings usually only come with 6-32 holes. Pancake boxes can sometimes be too shallow.


 you will have a hard time getting pipe in a pancake box...


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> you will have a hard time getting pipe in a pancake box...


Not if you knock out the 1/2" KO. :laughing:

:thumbup:


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

Tonyv said:


> what type boxes is typically used for light fixtures? 4" square with square to round mud rings or round boxes? Do you preferr to mount the boxes with bracket mount for studs and joist or do you support the boxes with scrap material?:001_huh:


I use 4X4 boxes with rings and if needed add a scrap 2X4 for mounting. I usually use a ceiling fan rated box if it could have a ceiling fan. This is required by some department amendments. 

To those not familiar with Illinois, every building department adopts whatever version of the NEC and many have their own list of amendments (last week I read a 20 page list of amendments for one small town). If you want to know the rules of the day, you need to call the building department and hope to get a return call. Rather than wasting a lot of time keeping track of this, we simplify by running conduit, which everyone accepts (adding ceiling fans in conduit in a finished home is great fun). I have rewired entire finished old homes in conduit.


----------



## Tonyv (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I used a square box with a square to round mud ring.


----------

